

The Art of Bootstrapping - drm237
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/01/the_art_of_boot.html
Someone once told me that the probability of an entrepreneur getting venture capital is the same as getting struck by lightning while standing at the bottom of a swimming pool on a sunny day. This may be too optimistic.
======
adrutledge
Very good article, some of it is reiterating things I would take as a given,
others like the bottom up market size estimation are very useful points that
are easy to miss when caught up in the hope and dreams.

------
drm237
It's a little older but has some good points.

